# Camera, wish there'd been a camera!



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

We had a great ride yesterday , the weather was just about perfect, the scenery beautiful, saw some deer, the horses were all doing great. As we were gaiting (them) and trotting (me & Sonny) down the trail , over some fallen logs,,,Sonny JUMPED a log,... !! The person behind me said he cleared it by at least a foot and it was a good sized log,too. Now, I would not ever have asked him to jump it , and didnt realize he would jump it...but hindsight being 20-20, I won't try trotting over them anymore ..., although he's trotted over many times...I guess he thought this one was a bit too large to trot over. We both survived, I kept my seat just fine, in fact it was fun. Don't worry, I won't trot over logs any more. But, since it was my first, and most likely my last 'jump'...I sure with the guy behind had a camera and couldve gotten a pic or better yet a video. LOL !

Want to share any of your 'wish there'd been a camera handy' moments ?

Fay


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that's awesome! 

but, why NOT trot over logs? jumping a low log is fun. 
my current lease does not care to jump, and becuase his fetlocks are a we bit on the dropped side, I dont' jump anything that will have much impact on the other side.
but, the horse I rode prior simply LOVED to jump logs. 
horses should be able to go over low logs either walking or jumping, as per your instructions.

glad you had a good ride. this Fall weather is the best for riding. I'm heading out just now, so should be fun. there was a big windstorm on Saturday, so I be there will be many logs down.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Uuuuh. When my plow horse actually managed to break into a *gasp* lope *gasp* when I made him "run" barrels lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

tinyliny,
Well, being super safety minded (chicken),I had the mindset that 1) not using a *real* jumping saddle (western saddle-at least it's hornless), 2) never having had a jumping lesson 3) thought all disciplines , esp. ones considered even more risky for injury than just plain riding (jumping!), required many, many lessons to be good at it. 

Yep, even for just a little old log on the trail..so I very much appreciate your input! wow...maybe I WILL keep trotting over the logs...:lol:

Fay


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I dunno... I'd think that jumps over (small - not redwoods or such) logs would be safer than trotting over them. But maybe my opinion is colored by riding a horse who's mastered the art of tripping over his own hooves while walking on level ground


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

oh, I am a major chicken with jumping. we only jumped things that were less than 18 inches. I admire jumpers. But, even in a western saddle a small log should be ok. it will be a boost to the confidence if you know the hrose can do it, and the footing is good. the only down sie to log jumping is that, unlike real jumps, they don't roll if you hit them. so, the solidness can make it a danger, but honestly, most horses move over stuff like that all the time , in the pastures. they don't want to fall down, either. just give them some rein, and stay out of their way.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Ive had plenty of those 'wish I had a camera' moments. 

First was when I rode on the beach for the first time, this was before I had lessons and had only cantered once of twice before. We had trotted along the beach a few times and were on our last trot back up to the ramp to leave. One of our guides stood his horse in front of me, blocking me and another girl. He waited until everyone had reached the ramp and let us go, our horses cantered up to the rest of the group. Im one of those people that love videos of me riding so ican see improvements and bring back memories, and this is just something I wish I recorded. 

Also, a few weeks ago at my lesson my horse did an accidental flying change, I wish I could have recorded that


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

I had an unexpected jump myself a week or so ago. Over a creek with a rather steep bank.
It was not pleasant, nor was it pretty, but I stayed on. I'm told it was "huge". I know it felt huge. 
Wish I had a picture to show me just how big a jump it was. I know I don't want to do it again.
M


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, yeah.... We were riding with a small group, and somehow got ahead. DH was riding our old gelding who has done everything I ever asked! shown at it! and done very well. He was using our friend's older western saddle. He saw this small log, and pointed Billy Joe at it, jumped it, then came back across. DH has never jumped before. So, here comes our group, and he says the famous words" Hey, watch this!". Points Billy Joe back at the log, and he decides this time, he is going to REALLY jump it......I mean, DH stayed on 3 or 4 times already, right? He LEAPS over it, and in mid air, the stirrup comes undone, DH comes crashing down on the saddle. 

You get the rest of the story!


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

jamesqf said:


> But maybe my opinion is colored by riding a horse who's mastered the art of tripping over his own hooves while walking on level ground


Your horse, too? Just yesterday as my boy and I were slip sliding down a small hill, I thought I am riding a horse who matches my level of klutziness!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Wish I had a camera thirty minutes ago! 

We were dog training and told both dogs to come here, so on the way, Dakota grabs Bella's dog leash in his mouth and leads her to us.  Not once, but like three times!! It was so hilarious.


----------

